# 2007 Nissan Versa Subframe Rust and Exhaust Leak



## ihooper05 (10 mo ago)

I currently own a fully stock 2007 Nissan Versa 1.8SL, and I am the second owner. My aunt was the original owner of this vehicle up until 2021 when she took it to a mechanic for an exhaust leak to be looked at. Nissan had told her that after an inspection, they found some rot on the subframe and that it was unsafe to drive. She ended up with a 2018 Nissan Juke, and the Versa was given to me as my first car. After my grandfather and I looked at the car, it looked like the exhaust leak wasn't severe but we noticed that the heatshield was missing. I am planning on replacing the subframe, but I'd like to know what would be involved when I replace it and if the heatshield might have had something to do with it. Should I put on a new heatshield when I fix the subframe? The rest of the car is mint and rust-free, but I do live in an area of Ontario that has severe snowstorms. However, the roads aren't salted- they use sand in that area. Do any of you have experience with a rusty subframe on a 1st gen Versa? All responses are greatly appreciated, thanks for the help.


----------

